# Dirt/Street BMX?



## cyclon3 (21. September 2003)

Hi,

Ich suche ein stabiles Dirt/Street BMX.
Was könnte ihr mir empfelen?

Wichtig ist, dass ich eine Vorderradbremese habe und es sollte um die 500 EUR kosten. Natürlich gehts auch billiger 

Was ist mit dem Haro Backtrail X3? Könnte ich da noch eine Vorderradbremse dranbauen?

PS: Seit dem mit bei meinem MTB einmal der Rahmen gebrochen ist, lege ich viel wert auf Stabilität.

Danke!


----------



## ChrisW (21. September 2003)

schau dir doch mal die neuen 04er eastern an. ham auch ne vorderradbremse 
aber wozu brauchst du die?

gruz
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. September 2003)

Alle Haros verfuegen ueber eine Seitenzug-Vorderradbremse (werden nur der Optik wegen auf den Fotos abgebaut)- desweiteren kann man auch mit einer U-Brake Adapterplatte ne U-Brake Bremse nachruesten wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## cyclon3 (21. September 2003)

Könnt ihr mir irgendein spezielles Bike empfelen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. September 2003)

wethepeople 4Seasons AM...

Spar noch n bißchen und hol dir dann das,auch wenns etwas mehr kostet...es macht sich bezahlt !!! Die Bremse nachruesten is dann auch nich das Thema.


----------



## cyclon3 (21. September 2003)

Ich hab mal ein paar BMX rausgesucht:

DRAGONFLY Dirt/Street Mission Komplettrad ChroMo
HARO Street/Ramp F4 Komplettrad
HARO Street/Ramp Mirra 540 AIR Komplettrad
HARO Dirt Backtrail X3 Komplettrad Slim Bar 3-teilige Kurbel Dropouts 6mm 14mm Achsen

Welches davon würdet ihr mir am ehesten empfelen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. September 2003)

Keines davon sondern das was ich oben nannte, aus dem Grund weil es allen anderen um Längen überlegen ist...


----------



## cyclon3 (21. September 2003)

mir fehlt aber das Geld


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. September 2003)

Hat doch aber wenig Sinn ein Rad mit Schwaechen zu kaufen und bald kein Spass mehr dran zu haben,anstatt noch etwas zu warten und sich dann eins zu holen was ausgewogen ist und an dem nix mehr gemacht werden muss?

Ein 540 Mirra zum Beispiel am Laufen zu halten kostet unterm Strich mehr als ein WTP 4 Seasons AM (weiss wovon ich rede ich fuhr mal ein Mirra S351 Pro Model)

Ansonsten schau dir bei G&S die neuen Eastern an,die sind fürs Geld sehr empfehlenswert und bleiben unter deinen Preisvorstellungen...aber eben auch nur so lange bis die Reparatur und Wartungsphase beginnt...

mfg Reik


----------



## Dead Bee (3. Oktober 2003)

test


----------



## Mc Thomas (19. Oktober 2003)

Mit dem Backtrail X3 bist in punkto Qualität und Stabilietät sehr gut beraten es ist halt nur etwas schwer  aber schau mal bei www.parano-garage.de unter Komplettbikes und dann Street und Dirt bikes da sind alle deiner Preisklasse sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha73 (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> Ein 540 Mirra zum Beispiel am Laufen zu halten kostet unterm Strich mehr als ein WTP 4 Seasons AM (weiss wovon ich rede ich fuhr mal ein Mirra S351 Pro Model)
> *



hey bremerhavener,

ich hab seit 11/02 ein mirra540air, bins seither ca 1/2jahr gefahren und was soll ich sagen, "the motherf****r 's tiptop", also ich könnt es nur empfehlen, denn schonen tu ichs nun nicht gerade, wobei ich natürlich logischerweise (nach netto nem halben jahr) noch nicht wirklich ein rigoroser crusher bin...  ...trotzdem würd mich interessieren, auf welche teile ich achten sollte, bevor sie mir um die ohren fliegen. bin für alle lebensrettenden hinweise dankbar.
gruß

micha


----------



## Bremerhavener© (20. Oktober 2003)

Kommt drauf an wie, bzw. was du faehrst...

Ich bin zu meiner Mirra Zeit gerade dabei gewesen, Treppensets per 180, per Crankflip und per Barspin runterzuturnen...das war das PURE Gift für alle Teile (vor allem deshalb weil ich die Bewegungen noch nich smooth drin hatte,heute würde das Bike bei solchen Aktionen auf jeden Fall halten!)...hab alles bis auf die Vorderradfelge und den Lenker kaputtbekommen (und wie gesagt, wars das Pro und nich das 540)...

Für die very Basics langt das Mirra540,so schlecht machen wie es oben rauskam wollt ichs letztendlich nicht...du solltest verstärkt auf die Kurbel (wahrscheinlich zwar dreiteilig, jedoch mit BB Lagern, dementsprechend anfällig) und das Kettenblatt (wahrscheinlich ne Alu-Disk, 43t und 5mm dick) achten, die biegen bzw. leiden recht schnell, sobald die Hops hoeher oder die Crankflips satter werden...Sprocket Chunks sind eigentlich auch tabu.

Der Vorbau (Haro Small Block) is auch nich so der Hammer, unbedingt immer die Schrauben fetten,sonst drehste dir das Gewinde aus dem Vorbau !

Alles weitere is nich so tragisch denk ich, irgendwann hat dann die Gabel und der Rahmen einen wech, aber das passiert nur bei nem Missgeschick oder wenn du aus dem Rad tatsächlich rauswächst...die Speichen immer schön auf Spannung halten ist auf jeden Fall noch wichtig !

Das Rad wird dich eh nicht die ganze BMX-Karriere begleiten...aber seinen Zweck wirds tun da mach dir ma keine Sorgen


----------



## Micha73 (20. Oktober 2003)

hey bremerhavener,

danke für die schnelle antwort. 

deine einschätzung der teile ist goldrichtig (3tlg kurbel, alu disc, haro vorbau) und obwohl ich nen sprocket chunk garantiert nicht kann, wüßt ich doch ganz gern, was das ist, wenn er tabu ist. 

wie ich fahre, ob nun besonders aggressiv und materialvernichtend, kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da ich noch nie mit anderen bmxern gefahren bin, jedenfalls ist mein repertoir bislang noch ziemlich begrenzt, um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken. ohne hinterher abzusteigen bring ich so 4 -5 hopser aufm hinterrad hin, spring ab und zu treppen (max 6er sets bisher) runter, stufen rauf komm ich ohne die kante zu berühren solange das kettenblatt noch drüber paßt. meine bunnyhops aus dem stand (erst kurz balancieren dann hops) sind peinlicherweise noch deutlich höher (so ca 50cm) als die während der fahrt (bestenfalls 30cm), vom wheelie und manual üben krieg ich schon alpträume, das sollte ich nur noch nachts üben wenns keiner sieht. irgendwann soll das ganze mal so aussehen, als ob ich street fahre. im moment wäre diese behauptung noch übler frevel...

nett, daß du von meiner bmx-karriere sprichst, ich hab den hobel letztes jahr mit 29 gekauft (mein gott bin ich alt...) aber für ein paar 180 / 360 bunnyhops und saubere tabletops (mit dem cc-mtb gings ja auch schon) bin ich ziemlich motiviert und irgendwann müssen doch auch diese manuals so hinhauen, daß man sich nicht lächerlich macht...

und um es endlich auf den punkt zu bringen: grundsätzlich teile ich deine auffassung uneingeschränkt, lieber ein paar mücken mehr klarzumachen und was anständiges zu kaufen, als ein bißchen weniger kohle für sch***dreck rauszuwerfen, und ich hatte gehofft das haro wirds schon mitmachen, denn echte hardcore ambitionen hab ich nie gehabt.

also danke für deine hinweise

gruß


----------



## Bremerhavener© (20. Oktober 2003)

Jau, das Bike wird schon überleben,und für BMX ist man nie zu alt !  

Also schön weiterfahren !

Reingehauen,
Reik

P.S:

Ein Sprocket Chunk (auch einfach nur Sprocket genannt) ist ein Bunnyhop, den du mit dem Kettenblatt auf eine Kante aufsetzt. Von da aus kannst du dann entweder in verschiedene Stalls wechseln (die Pegs auf der Kante aufsetzen), oder zurueckspringen und den Trick rueckwaerts ausrollen/ausdrehen (Sprocket to Fakie), oder auch Sprocket to 180 runter machen...gibt ganz viele Moeglichkeiten, Vorraussetzung dafuer ist allerdings ein dickes Kettenblatt und eine dicke Kette (oft vom Mofa!)  oder ein sehr sehr weicher Stil...

Auf ner weichen Kante, z.B. aus Holz oder aehnlichem kannst du ihn aber auch mit nem ganz normalen Kettenblatt probieren,da passiert dann eigentlich nix,und wenn doch kann man die Disks ganz leicht mitm Hammer wieder begradigen,oder Schraubstock...


----------



## pagey (20. Oktober 2003)

was kostet das 4seasons ?

bevor ich zum dirten mit dem mtb angefangen habe und noch null ahnung hatte hab ich mir auch ein billiges 540 air gekauft und ich kann nur sagen hör lieber auf den bremerhavener....bin als purer anfänger bissl rumgerollt und nach paar tagen konnte man die felgen schon wegwerfen, kurbeln verbogen, etc... zahlt sich sicher aus ein wenig mehr zu investieren und dafür ein sorgloses bike zu haben...mittlerweile nutz ich des radl wiede rum um abends im skatepark bissl zu üben (aufm bmx bin ich immer noch sau schlecht) aber hab einige teile ersetzt damit es nicht dauernd auseinander fällt !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (20. Oktober 2003)

Das 4 Seasons AM kostet nur 629 Euronen...ein superguter Preis !

hier das passende Bild:










Eben ein reinrassiges Dirt/Street Bike !
Für 300 Euro mehr bekommst du dann das 4 Seasons Pro und hast eine nahezu völlig ausgereizte Maschine...oder greifst wenn du nen Allrounder willst zu Osatos Primate...kostet glaub ich 990 Euronen oder so...alles edel dran !

Bevorzuge zwar trotzdem mein Standard aber auf den WTP dreh ich immer wieder gern ne Runde, Spitzenräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Micha73 _
> *hvom wheelie und manual üben krieg ich schon alpträume, das sollte ich nur noch nachts üben wenns keiner sieht.
> und irgendwann müssen doch auch diese manuals so hinhauen, daß man sich nicht lächerlich macht... *



lass dich nciht entmutigen. ich hab ein gutes jahr gebraucht bis er gut ging. ist streckenweise SEHR frustrierend, aber bleib am ball, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Micha73 (21. Oktober 2003)

hey mcfly,

danke für den support  !!!

hatte schon die befürchtung, es wäre langsam zeit für die erste midlife-crisis   aber aufgeben gibts nicht!!! 

gruß

micha


----------



## Waldteufel (22. Oktober 2003)

Was ist den mit den neuen Felt Bikes? Z.B. das Fuse oder das Pyre?


----------

